# Авиация > Литература >  журнал  АвиаАрхив 1'2008

## britvo

Здравствуйте, помогите найти данный журнал в электронном виде или подскажите где можно приобрести, очень нужны чертежи Ту-134УБЛ из данного номера http://www.airforce.ru/book_review/aviaarhiv1/index.htm

----------

